# thin stool



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I have recently started taking Benefiber every day. It has helped quite a bit, but when I have a bowel movement (most mornings now), the stool is softer and much thinner. There is a lot of it and while it isn't pencil thin, it is much narrower than usual and it floats. I had a normal colonoscopy a year ago, so I wonder if this is anything to be concerned about? There is no visible blood.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically no.Sometimes when the stool is running soft it also tends to run thinner than when it is a bit more formed.Floating vs sinking has to do primarily with how much gas is trapped inside the stool. K.


----------



## Lilpaw (Feb 28, 2008)

Did BeneFibre really worked on you, but did you have a big constipation problem ? I'm asking you because nothing seems to work for me!


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen...that makes sense and helps me. Yes, I have a huge constipation problem and I have tried Zelnorm, Amitiza, internet stuff, fiber, Miralax, you name it, I am sure I've tried it. For now, A couple of tablespoons of Benefiber in a full bottle of water that I drink BEFORE I eat breakfast, followed by a large glass of prune juice with pulp and coffee (along with breakfast) has been working. A lot of stuff, but worth it if it works, right? Try it, but be sure to drink the benefiber in room temp. water BEFORE the meal. Best of luck!


----------



## Lilpaw (Feb 28, 2008)

Unfortunatley you can't find Benefibre here in Malta yet. Will try to search for an internet site to buy it from. Thanks


----------

